# Post-Corona Forecast



## Hooked (1/4/20)

Corona has had a major impact on the world. In what way do you think life will be different when this is all over?


I think financial difficulties for small businesses/self-employed will continue for a looong time. Subsequently, Black Friday sales will be down; bookings for December holidays will be down.

We will forever be singing Happy Birthday twice when we wash our hands!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (1/4/20)

Our monthly grocery list will definitely change now that we see what is truly essential.

And as frustrating that it is to come to work every night while everybody is procrastinating in front of the tv, I'm just happy to have a job after all this is done. Don't think many people is certain of that and if they do on what terms. Increases and bonuses won't be happening for a while.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger (1/4/20)

It’s going to be very hard times for a lot of people, a lot have been laid of and making a buck was not easy earlier, believe me I’ve been trying, and it’s just going to be harder going forward especially with the downgrade.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/4/20)

I think people are going to be far more mindful of disease transmission. Hand sanitizer is going to be in every supermarket or store. 

Woolies has put in plastic doors on once open fridge shelving. I don't think that will go away after the pandemic dies down.

I think the world's economy will be shot. And I think there will be a massive uptick in suicide rates, depression rates and unemployment rates. 

I think a lot of people will also appreciate the outdoors for a while too. There will be a lot of happy dogs come 2022.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

